# Freedom



## Nix (Jan 23, 2012)

After a spring and early summer that nearly destroyed me I am happy to say that I am beginning to rebuild my life after my ex partner ultimately left me and moved 1700 miles away. She managed to get herself a job that enabled her to escape from her life. Unfortunately for her she won't escape from her misery, but she is so disconnected from herself that she probably will continue to live in her world of delusions.

I'm going through all of the stages of grief but the last couple of days have seen me reclaiming the apartment as my own and crying much less. It's hard to let of a 10 year relationship, but the more time I am away from her/it the more clarity I achieve. She was poison to me at the end and for the last few years. 

The good news I am still young enough to have a second love and that is exactly what I intend to have after I heal from this.

Best of luck to us all on this new chapter in our lives.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, there's no such thing as to OLD to have a second chance at love.  

The grieving process is important. Everyone goes through it at their own pace and making things your own is a big step. Eventually you don't picture them sitting in that chair or laying on the bed because you've rearranged the furniture and purchased slip covers or replaced things. It's a great feeling.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2012)

After a long absence, an update. The ex sent me a birthday card in October which I did not open. I never replied and she has been silent since. Right after the ex left town, I met someone new and have been involved with her ever since. This new relationship is way, way healthier than my first "marriage" (same sex couple, never legally civil unioned or married) and it is going to become my first legal marriage on July 12. Could not be happier. There is life after a "marriage" ends and my life is better than it has ever been. Getting rid of the ex is the best thing that ever happened to me!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Love a good wedding! Very happy for you both.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

sounds as if you were due for a great relationship! Best wishes!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You met someone in October and You're getting married in July?

Do you need some 2x4 therapy? What is precipitating this rush, especially coming out of a 10 year relationship? Those who marry within a year are the most likely to experience a divorce.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Nix, I am happy for you! However, I do admit to the same reservations as COGuy. Still, best wishes!


----------

